# Discord RP



## Andie (Sep 25, 2019)

I'd like a discord partner to do some 1on1 stuff with. I have a few ideas but I'm really open to anything. I'm down to do SFW or NSFW. I prefer males but females are okay too. I'm a more dominate female so that will more than likely reflect in my RP character.


----------



## deadlysnoot (Sep 25, 2019)

.3.


----------



## Andie (Sep 25, 2019)

deadlysnoot said:


> .3.


RP?


----------



## deadlysnoot (Sep 25, 2019)

Perhaps


----------



## Andie (Sep 25, 2019)

deadlysnoot said:


> Perhaps


Perhaps?


----------



## deadlysnoot (Sep 25, 2019)

Yeah, depending on what you want to do


----------



## Andie (Sep 25, 2019)

deadlysnoot said:


> Yeah, depending on what you want to do


I'm open to any ideas


----------



## tinysteven (Nov 30, 2019)

My character is 'usually' a 5 inch tall man; I would be interested if we can make it work


----------



## a screeching crow (Nov 30, 2019)

yo if your still looking, I’d be down to be your partner. ive got plenty of male characters to use so I think they would fit pretty well. im open to either sfw or nsfw whichever you’d prefer.


----------



## CaregiverShade (Dec 1, 2019)

I'd be interested! Hit me up at theRANDOMmind#5855 if you'd like. I'm a male switch so I don't mind being a sub if you'd like.


----------



## tinysteven (Dec 1, 2019)

I'd be interested in role playing with any of you.


----------



## tinysteven (Dec 1, 2019)

Andie said:


> Perhaps?


Love to rp with you


----------



## tinysteven (Dec 1, 2019)

CaregiverShade said:


> I'd be interested! Hit me up at theRANDOMmind#5855 if you'd like. I'm a male switch so I don't mind being a sub if you'd like.


I tried to hook up with you at Discord but it showed me "ERROR''. >  I'm at palmsize#1640


----------



## CaregiverShade (Dec 2, 2019)

tinysteven said:


> I tried to hook up with you at Discord but it showed me "ERROR''. >  I'm at palmsize#1640


Shucks. Sure, I'll send you a friend request.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 2, 2019)

I could try, I have a lot of characters.


----------

